

Ask HN: What other words like Swegr are there on HN? - NicoJuicy

Swegr means SoftWare EnGineeRing, what other words like swegr are there used on HN?<p>For example, searching for &quot;swegr blogs&quot; on Google has top results from HN blogs or articles
======
NicoJuicy
swegr blogs on Google: -
[https://www.google.com/?q=swegr%20blogs&gws_rd=ssl#q=swegr+b...](https://www.google.com/?q=swegr%20blogs&gws_rd=ssl#q=swegr+blogs)

